# Miss Mia pictures



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

If she looks wet to you -- well she is  I gave her a bath because she was hot and I wanted to :wink:

[attachment=1:8ppxthgt]Mia1.jpg[/attachment:8ppxthgt]

"More treats mom?"
[attachment=0:8ppxthgt]mia2.jpg[/attachment:8ppxthgt]


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is really cute!! You don't see that color to often...very neat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...look at her pretty face... she's a beauty  ..what a sweetheart....glad you got her back.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Very Cute. How did she like the bath? Mine hate getting wet.
Suellen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks as though she remembers you and her home, I've always thought that Mia was a very pretty girl.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute, Cute, Cute!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She hated the bath! But its so much hotter and much more humid here then in PA so I wanted to cool her off. I will probably shave her too.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She looks great. She looks happy to be home also.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking Good! :thumb:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

She looks great, Stacey!
-Tina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I love her face, very pretty color! Congrats on bringing her back home!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

sigh ... drool ... I've always loved that goat


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well if you come to the States Keren you can come see her


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwww, cute!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

She is really cute.


----------

